
The flying car revolution will never happen - selmat
http://davec.org/2015/02/the-flying-car-revolution-will-never-happen/
======
Piskvorrr
"Consider this paradox: if everyone is flying, by definition there is no
surface traffic, ergo no surface gridlock, so then why is anyone flying?"

False dichotomy based on juggling with the meanings of "everyone". Observe a
real world example: there is virtually no passenger travel by ship, everyone
is flying; so why was the Panama Canal upgraded a few days ago? _Cargo._
Surface shipping is cheap if the payload doesn't complain - be it on sea or on
tarmac.

Also, governments tend to spend money on road infrastructure for _other
reasons_ than passenger traffic. Observe this traffic sign for one:
[http://c8.alamy.com/comp/BD1JNH/military-weight-loading-
road...](http://c8.alamy.com/comp/BD1JNH/military-weight-loading-road-sign-
for-vehicle-types-in-germany-europe-BD1JNH.jpg)

